# The spec for my FIRST build, anygood?



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

Hey these are the components im going to buy to create my new PC with and was wanting to make sure they are compatible with each other and that i have selected the best for my money. 

Any extra info on graphics cards would be extremly helpful as this is my first build and not quite sure as to what is best.

My Budget is £600, $1100ish

I am a fairly heavey gamer, playing games like unreal tournament, battlefield 1942 (and other titles in series), Lord of the rings online and World of warcraft. So i have pretty high end graphic requirements. So please have a look and tell me what u think!

Optiarc AD-7201S 20X DVD±RW/RAM LightScribe SATA Black Bare Drive - Boxed With 2 LightScribe Disks & Nero *DVD DRIVE*

EV Galaxy Black Mid Tower Case with Blue Bubble Light LED Strip - 450W PSU *CASE AND POWER SUPPLY*

Kingston 4gb Kit (2x2gb) 667mhz/pc2-5400Memory Unbuffered Non-ecc Cl5*RAM*

19" TFT 500:1 8ms (1280x1024) Black TFT Monitor *MONITOR*

Maxtor 500GB Hard Drive SATAII 7200rpm *32MB Cache* - OEM *HARDDRIVE*

Asus COMMANDO P965 Socket 775 Onboard Audio ATX - *MOTHERBOARD*

Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 Socket 775 (2.66GHz) FSB1333 6MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor *PROCESSOR*

Point Of View 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 DVI HDMI PCI-E Graphics Card *GRAPHICS CARD*


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok thats a good build but i have a few comments well the 8800gt 512mb is good people get high frames on high with crysis but since the tech is available why not get the 1gb edition it will also make your GPU more future proof and well unreal tournament wow, LOTRO and BF1942 well they run like 60 fps on a 7600gs you dont need much for those unless you mean unreal tournament 3 but BTW those are all great games


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

Yeh it is unreal tournament 3, but played all titles previous aswell, thnx for input!


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah then reccomend you just get Oooh probably a 8800 gt 512mb there kinda cheap and run great peformance for UT3 hell i get pretty good on a slightly overclocked 7600gs 512mb and really it runs smooth


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Here are some observations on your build:



Gaijin212 said:


> Hey these are the components im going to buy to create my new PC with and was wanting to make sure they are compatible with each other and that i have selected the best for my money.
> 
> Any extra info on graphics cards would be extremly helpful as this is my first build and not quite sure as to what is best.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

I have now changed the RAM to just 2Gb as i am getting a free version of windows vista from my university( as they give ti out for free!!) and it is only the 32bit version which cant run 4Gb of RAM(or so i gather), but it is still a set of 2xkingston 1Gb.
Thnx for the info guys its a real help im guna have a look at all the things suggested and see if they fit my price range and if its not too much more then il probably take ur advice as i do wanna make it last as long as possible, without me having to upgrade very soon after i get it.

Please keep the info coming im not building for a month when i get a bit more money together and have sold my current laptop to pay for it all, so any other suggestions on anything would be appreciated!

If you are intrested in buying a very good laptop please havea look at my other thread!


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

on your point on my mother board u suggested ASUS P5K-e Wi/Fi board, is this the one u mean- http://www.ebuyer.com/product/12912...akes me belive that i may have the wrong one!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes that's the m/b a number of us are running[p5k]


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is the board and you can use the price difference to buy a better power supply. IMHO, that is a great board.

Addendum: Darn, that dai is fast...beat me to it again.


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

Now iv changed the mother board and got a 700w power supply and new case, i was wondering what are good cheap 80mm fans as the side pannel has a vent but no fan with it, but it does have 120mm fan on the front of the case and wanted one on side to pull air out as teh front one pulls it in. any ideas??


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I like the Antec fans. They are reasonable and very quiet as a rule. If you get the 3 speed models, you can set the speed the way you need instead of them running all the time full speed.


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

how would i vary the speeds of them? is there a progame i need? or will it be already on vista?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

They have a little switch that you can move from one speed to the other. Those are the only fans I use anymore.


----------



## Gaijin212 (May 30, 2008)

ok thnx so is it easy to change the speeds often, like say im just word processing and want it quiet and slow, then when im done i wanna go gaming, can just easily flick a switch to speed it up?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There is a little wire about four or five inches long that comes from the fan. If you put it where you can use it, then it is easy to change. It kinds of depends upon the case access for ease of use. Or, you can hook them up to a good motherboard that changes the speeds automatically. IMHO, any antec fan is very good and quiet as a rule.


----------



## sforte773 (May 25, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as u looking to build my own PC, although i budget is slightly lower than yours, would u mind telling me what was the second case u went for as I was looking the same as the first one from Ebuyer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The thread is over a year old prices and models will have changed by now.


----------

